# New and Despair - high FSH!



## miho (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Been reading the site since last year and have found it very comforting knowing that so many people are on the same boat and desperate like myself to get preg!!

Am 41 and had ICSI last december but m/c.  I've also been tested as having high level of NK cells which seemed to have come down after IVIG.  Keen to start IVF again but have not been able to due to high FSH level - last tested at 11.5.  My clinic will not treat anyone with FSH higher than 10.  Don't really know what to do.  Is there anything I can possibly take or any alternative treatment I can do to reduce FSH?  From reading the site, I gather wheatgerm oil and agnus cactus may be something that I can take to help reduce my FSH but not sure.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!!!

Miho xxxxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Miho
I am also 41 42 next month and my fsh upper end of OK like you i have also read re supplements as you have stated (wheatgerm oil and agnus cactus)also fatty acids omega 3 and 6 ( i have decided to take these)
also acupuncture is supposed to help, i think the supplement industry must make a fortune out of us ladies so keen to do anything to help our situation
i am having acupuncture not sure if does help but very relaxing and someone to offload to and my level has stayed ok during 3 IVF's / 
I have also notice that Chinese herbs are mentioned as having benefits 

Where are you having treatment some clinic cut off as 12 and others do not get so hooked up on higher levels, which you are going to get at our age

Try not to worry lots of women on the threads have had success with high levels what have your other readings been like during your other treatments?

I hope some of these suggestions help 
Dianne


----------



## miho (Jan 4, 2005)

Dear Dianne

Thank you so much for your reply!!!  Am so happy to find someone with similar situation.  Had my last ICSI at ARGC and they don't recommend treatment when FSH is over 10.  Am so desperate to lower it as for the past 2 cycles it had been around 11!  Sometimes I just can't see light at the end of this very long tunnel.  I know our age does not help.  Also, having read this site, others have found reflexology to be helpful.  Have also posted something on the nurse thread for advice.

Have you started your treatment?

Miho xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi
I am also suffering high FSH levels but mine are off the scale at 81 & I am seeing my consultant tomoroow to discuss the options as it is looking lifely I have an early menopause.
I have started with agnus & wheatgrass & booked for accupuncture & chinese meds.
There is another website that is specifically for high fsh & you can find it under the network 54 i think.
Best of luck


----------



## miho (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Nats for your reply and good luck with your appointment. javascript:replaceText('%20',%20document.postmodify.message);


I'd like to know more about this network 54.  I've tried googling it but didn't get far, can you tell me how to access this website?  Thank you so much.

Miho xxxxxx


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Miho

I think this is the link that you're looking for

http://www.network54.com/Forum/53068

If it doesn't work try goggling with 'women over 40 with high FSH' and that should bring it up.

Good Luck Eve xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

sorry I didn't leave more details but Eve does have the right 1.
Best wishes
Natalie


----------



## miho (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Eve and Natalie!!!!!!  You guys are so so helpful.  Am so glad to be on this site as can talk to friends in same situation.

Cheers
Miho xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello

Just to let you know I saw my consultant yesterday & my level has dropped from 81 to 53 which I know is still way too high but it has dropped & if mine can drop so can yours.
Next course of tx is to take a HRT drug to fool my system & take 2 more sets of blood results over the next couple of months to see if they can get it lowe.

Best of luck


----------



## miho (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Natalie

That's such good news!  Wish you all the best with your treatments.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Miho xxxxxxxx


----------

